# (العفو الدولية) تطالب بإسقاط عقوبة الإعدام عن حمام الكمونى



## govany shenoda (18 يناير 2011)

*(العفو الدولية) تطالب بإسقاط عقوبة الإعدام عن حمام الكمونى*​ 

كتب رامى نوار - اليوم السابع
طالبت منظمة العفو الدولية، إسقاط حكم الإعدام الصادر ضد محمد أحمد حسين وشهرته "حمام الكمونى"، معتبرة أنه تم الحكم على رجل وجد نفسه مذنباً بأعمال قتل طائفية فى مصر، حيث دعت السلطات إلى التوقف عن الالتفاف على نظام القضاء الجنائى باستخدام محاكم الطوارئ.​ 
كما دعت المنظمة فى بيان رسمى لها اليوم الثلاثاء، السلطات المصرية لتخفيف جميع أحكام الإعدام، وخاصة الحكم الصادر ضد حمام الكمونى، وطالبتها بأن تتقيد بالمعايير الدولية للمحاكمة العادلة، مؤكدة على أنه يتم توظيف عقوبة الإعدام للتصدى للعنف الطائفى داخل مصر.​ 
وكانت محكمة أمن دولة عليا طوارئ بقنا، أحالت أول أمس الأحد، أوراق حمام الكمونى، المتهم الأول فى مذبحة نجع حمادى إلى فضيلة المفتى، وحددت جلسة 20 فبراير القادم للنطق بالحكم عليه والمتهمين الثانى والثالث. ​ 






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يناير 2011)

*يعني ايه 
العفو الدوليه عايزه تخف الحكم 

حد فاهم حاجه يفهمني ؟​*
دا الخبر بجد 
اليوم السابع


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 يناير 2011)

*يعنى هيتعدم ولا لا حد يفهمنى*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2011)

*اعتقد ده للصالح وهيخليهم يتمسكوا بالحكم باعدامه ويمكن يسرعوا بيه كمان
والسبب ان القضاء والحكومه عندهم حساسية من اى تدخل فى الشأن الخاص *


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يناير 2011)

ayad_007 قال:


> *يعني ايه ​*
> _*العفو الدوليه عايزه تخف الحكم *_​
> _*حد فاهم حاجه يفهمني ؟*_​​​
> دا الخبر بجد
> اليوم السابع


 ايوه الخبر بجد
بس انا مش عارفه هما مش لقين سبب لتخفيف الحكم
بيدورو علي اي حجه
ربنا يستر​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يناير 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *يعنى هيتعدم ولا لا حد يفهمنى*​


محدش يعرف
هما بدل مايقولو مينفعش يتعدم عشان اقباط
يجيبو عفو من بره​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *اعتقد ده للصالح وهيخليهم يتمسكوا بالحكم باعدامه ويمكن يسرعوا بيه كمان*
> *والسبب ان القضاء والحكومه عندهم حساسية من اى تدخل فى الشأن الخاص *


 انا مظنش ان ده للصالح
لان الحكومه مش عاوزه تدخل من الاقباط بس​


----------



## antonius (18 يناير 2011)

كل المنظمات الدولية متعاطفة مع الارهاب الاسلامي


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يناير 2011)

antonius قال:


> كل المنظمات الدولية متعاطفة مع الارهاب الاسلامي


* ازاي يعني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2011)

واشمعنى الكمونى بالذات 

ياما فى قضايا اعدام ومحدش ادخل 

حاجه غريبه فعلا
​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> واشمعنى الكمونى بالذات ​
> 
> ياما فى قضايا اعدام ومحدش ادخل ​
> حاجه غريبه فعلا​


 مش غريبه ولا حاجه ده
كان متوقع 
اي ان كان السبب هيلغو حكم الاعدام
ياتري لو جرجس المتهم في قضيه فرشوط 
اخد حكم مشدد هيكون للمنظه ديه دور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اشك


----------



## جيلان (18 يناير 2011)

اصلا الحكومة حكمت عليه اليومين دول بس عشن تهدى الاوضاع فى البلد عشن ميحصلش حاجة وبما ان البابا بيرفض اى تدخل من برة هما كمان مش هيحبو التدخل ده
اتمنى يعجلو بالتنفيذ كفايا ممالطة كدى اوى على الاقل عشان الوضع يهدى شوية وده الى هما عايزيينه عشن متولعش


----------



## just member (18 يناير 2011)

اعدام اية
اعدام اية اللي عايزين يسقطوة
دة لما اتحكم علية بالاعدام اعطولو اخف حكم
يعني كمان حكم مخفف وعايزين يسقطوة
ارحمنا يارب
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يناير 2011)

يادي النيلة
الانسان دة واللي زية حقهم يعدموهم خمسين مرة 
يسقطو عقوبة الاعدام !!!!!!!!!!!!
دمنا غالي عندك انت وحدك يا يسوع 
شكرا ​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 يناير 2011)

*لو الحكاية كده يبقي المفروض نسميها منظمة الارهاب الدولية
*​


----------



## antonius (18 يناير 2011)

*



ازاي يعني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

الليبراليون الغربيون, يحنون الرأس امام الدول الاسلامية في كل شيء! وكذلك للجاليات الاسلامية! 
الامم المتحدى, العفو الدولية, المحكمة الدولية, كلها مقصرة بشكل هائل تجاه تعدي المسلمين ودولهم على الحريات كافة! 
الكلام يطول!*​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يناير 2011)

ميرسي لمروركم كلكم
العدل عندك انت وحدك يارب​


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يناير 2011)

*النا رب يا أنطونيوس*
*أنا مع الإعدام*
*لأنن ما بيجوا غير بهالطريقة (الإرهابيين - مغصبي الأطفال ... إلخ)*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 يناير 2011)

antonius قال:


> كل المنظمات الدولية متعاطفة مع الارهاب الاسلامي



*صح تمام....للاسف​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2011)

معرووووووووفه يا جدعااااااااااااااااان
مش جديد  يعنى لما يقولو  ياخد براء كمان

مهو قتل مسيحى مش مسلم 
يعنى دمه حلاااااااااااااااااال
ايدك واحد ياربى  هى اللى تشفى


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2011)

*



اعتقد ده للصالح وهيخليهم يتمسكوا بالحكم باعدامه ويمكن يسرعوا بيه كمان
والسبب ان القضاء والحكومه عندهم حساسية من اى تدخل فى الشأن الخاص

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هيجوا عن دى ومش هيبقى فى اى حساسيات​​​​*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يناير 2011)

هل أصبح القتل ؟ بدون عقاب ..

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 يناير 2011)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااللبجاحة


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يناير 2011)

اشمعني حكم الاعدام ده اللي نطقوا فيه واعترضوا
ما كل شوية قواضي بيكون احكامها اعدام مش اعترضت وقتها ليه​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*أنا مش عارف أنتوا حرقين دمكوا ليه وحرقين دمي معاكم  .....*
*أتعدم والا متعدمش ... هو ده هيصلح صورة الأمن المصري والقضاء الأسلامي*
*أتعدم والا متعدمش ... هناخد بسببه حقوقنا*
*أتعدم والا متعدمش ... هترجع ولادنا تاني *
*أتعدم والا متعدمش ... ربنا هيأجل عمله .... مش هو ال قال لي النقمة أنا أجازي*

*بلاش حرقة دم .... ال في القلب في القلب .... ولو عدموا كل المسلمين المتخلفين مش هننسي ولا هنقدر ننسي ولا حتي هنتعوض عن حقنا ال أتهدر ....*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 يناير 2011)

*مع انى مش بحب احكام الاعدام خالص وضدها على طول الخط 

بس الموضوع كده شكله فى لعبة مش كويسة ,مالها منظمة الهبل الدولية ايه دخلها فى الموضوع ده بالذات 

الغرب الجبان المتواطئ كل ده علشان خاطر البترودولار 
امته يخلص النفط علشان كل واحد يبان على حقيقته ويبان كمان جشع الغرب وحقارته وجريه ورا الفلوس 
*


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*أنا عايز أقول أن العفو الدولية دية منظمة علامانية وليست دينية .... كل الفكرة أنها بتحارب عقوبة الأعدام ..... ومش هتلاقي حدث زي ده كبير ومهم في العالم أنها تنط فيه علشان تقول كلمتها ... أما في مشاكلنا كأقباط أو كأقليات في العالم أجمع ميهمهمش *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 يناير 2011)

ايه الحلاوة ديه ،
ما يدولوا براءة بالمرة !!؟؟


----------



## Nemo (19 يناير 2011)

هل تعتقد بأن الكموني سيتحدث عن شخصية من حرضه على ارتكاب القتل ليلة الميلاد خاصة وأن حبل المشنقة بانتظار رقبته؟

السؤال ده قريته فى الاقباط متحدون ومفهمتش حاجة؟؟؟
هل هو فعلا فى حد دفعه لكده ولا هو كمان عمل ده عشان لما يتشنق يطلع بسرعة ع الجنه يلاقى القصر بتاعه جاهز زى ما قال رسوله ؟؟؟


----------



## Nemo (19 يناير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> اصلا الحكومة حكمت عليه اليومين دول بس عشن تهدى الاوضاع فى البلد عشن ميحصلش حاجة وبما ان البابا بيرفض اى تدخل من برة هما كمان مش هيحبو التدخل ده
> اتمنى يعجلو بالتنفيذ كفايا ممالطة كدى اوى على الاقل عشان الوضع يهدى شوية وده الى هما عايزيينه عشن متولعش




كلا مك مظبوط جدا جيلان وكل ده لتهدئة الاوضاع


----------



## grges monir (19 يناير 2011)

*مالمطلوب من القضاء المصرى الان؟؟
تخفيف حكم الاعدام فى شخص قتل ستة ابرياء يوم عيدهم!!!!
والهى يا بلاش..*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 يناير 2011)

*أخي الحبيب توين ، خليه يكون عبرة لغيره أفضل ، وحكمه نتيجة مطالبة الأقباط بحقوقهم ، ولهذا السبب هو انجاز لا نريد فقدانه .*


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

the antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب توين ، خليه يكون عبرة لغيره أفضل ، وحكمه نتيجة مطالبة الأقباط بحقوقهم ، ولهذا السبب هو انجاز لا نريد فقدانه .*


*حبيبي أنا مش مع تخفيف الحكم .... أنا عيزهم يعدموا وبعديه يضربوا بالرصاص وبعديه يعلقوه علي شجره ويسبوه يومين وبعديها في حفرة ونرميه بالطوب .... بس كل ال بقوله كفاية حرقة دم وأعصاب ..... كل ده مش بيهدي ده بيشعلل وبيذود والحزن لسه في القلب وحرقة الدم في أعلي مستوي*​


----------



## BITAR (19 يناير 2011)

*والعفو الدوليه*
*تدخل خارجى فى القضاء المصرى ؟*
*اين الحناجر*
​


----------



## bilseka (19 يناير 2011)

*لو الكلام ده بجد يبقى عليه العوض فيكي يا بلد*


----------



## ميرنا (19 يناير 2011)

هيتحكم عليا زى مقالت دونا فى حساسية لعدم اى تدخل خارجى والحكم مش فى اى تهاون لانى دى محكمة عليا وطوارىء مش عادى يعنى


----------



## govany shenoda (19 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> معرووووووووفه يا جدعااااااااااااااااان
> مش جديد يعنى لما يقولو ياخد براء كمان
> 
> مهو قتل مسيحى مش مسلم
> ...


 انا قولت كده 
دم المسيحي حلال بلنسبه للمسلم
امين يارب كلامك
الرب يدافع عنكم


----------



## govany shenoda (19 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> هل أصبح القتل ؟ بدون عقاب ..​


 ايوه بدون عقاب عشان الي اتقتل مسيحي
من اول احداث الزاويه الحمراء والكشح وادي نجع حمادي عوزينها تطلع بدونعقاب
ارحمنا يارب​


----------



## govany shenoda (19 يناير 2011)

ميرسي لمروركم كلكم
بس برضو بنقول يارب
انت تاخد حق اولاده 
عشان يبقي عبره للكل عشان ميبقاش دم الاقباط رخيص في عين المسلم
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## sony_33 (19 يناير 2011)

*يقول النبي صلى الله وعليه وسلم فيما رواه البخاري وغيره عن علي رضي الله عنه في محتويات الصحيفة "لا يُقتل مُسلم بكافر"
بس كدة
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (19 يناير 2011)

جبت اخر الكلام
انا قولت كده
ميرسي سوني نورت المحكمه


----------



## amalsaadkoko (19 يناير 2011)

على ما اظن ان محكمة العفو الدولية قصدها ان حكم الاعدام يتلغى من جميع الدول الا عندها حكم اعدام  لكن لم يكن الكمونى لشخصة  ودى وجة نظرى   ربنا موجود


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

amalsaadkoko قال:


> على ما اظن ان محكمة العفو الدولية قصدها ان حكم الاعدام يتلغى من جميع الدول الا عندها حكم اعدام  لكن لم يكن الكمونى لشخصة  ودى وجة نظرى   ربنا موجود



بالظبط ده المقصود بس مفيش اكتر من حكم الاعدام عندنا
كانوا مستنين حكم اعدام لقضية مشهورة عشان يطالبوا بألغاءه
نقطة محتاجة للتفكير


----------



## حمورابي (20 يناير 2011)

*يجب ان يتم إعدامهُ في اسرع وقت وفي السوق ويـُفضل على بعد امتار من تلك الكنيسة . 
لكي يكون عبرة لغيره من الذين يريدون ان يفسدوا البلد . 

وان لم يتم إعدامـــهُ 

 تــُقطع يديهِ الاثنين وتوضع في ظرف وتعطى لهُ لكي يحتفظ بها كذكرى . 
*


----------



## govany shenoda (24 يناير 2011)

اهو احنا هنشوف اخرتها ايه مع الناس ديه
يعني هيتعدم ولا لا
ميرسي لمروركم​


----------

